# Check these Little Guys Out!



## aeposten (Oct 15, 2006)

Check out these adorable little dwarf rabbits!They just came in to the shelter yesterday (14 October). Theperson who broght them in says they are about 2 months old.They're Absolutely ADORABLE. We're still working on names. (excuse thepoor photo quality. I took the picture with my phone.)







I volunteer at Animal Rescue League (where I adopted my Alfred) inPittsburgh, PA and have been doing so for about a month now. We have anAMAZING group of wonderful volunteers. The bunnies all have their ownroom on the second floor of the facility. It is on the same floor asthe administrative offices and the conference room, so it is a veryquiet area for the bunnies. Each rabbit (or bonded pair) has their ownlarge dog crate, and is fed OxBow pellets and freshhay everyday. The volunteers take turns coming in during the week so that thebunnies have time out to hop around (in the rabbit room or the officehallways). We also meet bi-monthly to discuss the bunnies at theshelter and any outreach/education events that we are taking part in.The rabbit volunteers are also in charge of ALL bunny adoptions.

If you are in the Pittsburgh area and interested in volunteering at ARLsend me a PM and I'll put you in touch with one of the coordinators.

I'll also let everyone know when these little guys are officially available for adoption!

EDIT:
check out the ARL website here:
http://www.animalrescue.org/

And the available bunns are at the bottom of this page:
http://www.animalrescue.org/pets/

-Amy


----------



## BenNme (Oct 15, 2006)

awww, they are so cute! they look like bestfriends, and the picture quality looks really good, considering it wastakenwith a phone!


----------



## RABBIT#1 (Oct 15, 2006)

Aww! They are so cute! I agree with bennme. Those are good pictures.


----------



## Haley (Oct 17, 2006)

Beautiful Bunnies!

I hope they find good homes


----------



## aeposten (Oct 17, 2006)

The bunnies have been named Emma and Elliot.They are about 8 weeks old, and we actually think they are AmericanSables. You can see better pictures here:

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=7179632

They will not be ready for adoption until they are 16 weeks old andhave been altered, and will probably be adopted out together.


-Amy


----------



## Haley (Oct 17, 2006)

Aww. I love their names!


----------



## BACI (Oct 18, 2006)

What cuties!! You guys are lucky to have such agreat team at your facility. I have added it to our list of rescues.Please PM me or haley if you know of any other good rescues so we canadd them. 

Once again good luck finding these guys a good home, they are adorable. BTW -great phone, your pics are wonderful.



:bunnydance:baci


----------

